# 50 BMG Happy



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

I have been stalling running an accuracy ladder test for my new 50 BMG for many reasons. Time and money is the least of them. 
I finally broke down and began one last Saturday at the Texas City Shooting Range and here are the results - I can't be happier.
I planned to build this rifle as a target gun for competition, not just a loud boom and spark maker. I needed to break-in the barrel and get some fire formed brass so I bought 100 rounds of new military ball ammo on sale from Midway and have taken over 2 months to perform the brass prep for reloading while seasoning the barrel.
Yesterday, I started my ladder test to find a good load for competition. The 50 can shoot a wide range of powder and so I started lower - far under maximum load -than I usually do with any caliber. I was hoping to get one to just practice and play with. Below are pics of the 4th and 5th group of my test. This load is 15 grains of powder lower than I expected to work. 
214, 216, and 218 grains of H-50 behind a Hornady 750 gr Amax seated .015 of the lands gave me these 3 groups. They are all < .5" center to center at 100 yds.
The second pic shows a quarter and a dime to relate the group. The orange square is 1"
HOLY xxxx ..... I'm happy!
I have actually won local events with bigger groups than these. I wonder how I can bring a 50 BMG to a benchrest competition :rotfl:

The final pleasure was letting any youngster there shoot the rest of the military ball ammo for fun. Some of the Dads were jealous.
It was a good day!


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice man. Congrats


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice. What are the details on your build? Going to refine loads with ladder test at 300 or so?


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

Csafisher said:


> ... refine loads with ladder test at 300 or so?


It is a basic Armalite 50 receiver and stock, Shilen trigger. 32", Custom tight necked chamber with a PTG reamer

As for the ladder test..... I don't know how I can get this any better (.3") so I stopped the ladder test early. I don't think I can shoot any better either. I plan to reload the same recipe to confirm it was not a fluke and I can repeat them.

I did not expect any groups to be this good so I didn't chronograph any either for ballistic info.
That mistake makes me feel like an idiot. A rookie mistake. Normally, a ladder test shows a good group at the slower end but I usually like the good groups on the faster end of the ladder - better ballistics for long range. These loads are probably around 2600 fps. Max is 230 grains of powder giving 2850 fps. I am 16 grains under that. Usually, faster is more accurate and better for many reasons. But a max 50 bmg load kicks the tar out of me and burns the throat faster (less barrel life).

Besides, a "reduced load" 750 grain bullet traveling at 2600 and shooting dimes ain't half bad. If I can just repeat it.
If I can, I will sell my 338 Lapua. I can't afford 2 Beasts to play with.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

sylvan said:


> It is a basic Armalite 50 receiver and stock,


I started looking in to these the other day after our conversation. And again, after I read about the guys that made a 5,000 yard shot with an, Armalite. With your group, some hot loads, and 37 shots you may be able to give these guys a run for their money. :cop:

https://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/americans-set-new-long-range-world-record-5000-yards-2-84-miles/


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I know the gun will out shoot the shooter so nothing else you can do. Old age just some how opens up the groups.Just ask me. 

PS very nice shooting !!


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

CHARLIE said:


> I know the gun will out shoot the shooter so nothing else you can do. Old age just some how opens up the groups.Just ask me


Charlie
I'm not feelin' the love ......

call me sometime for some trigger time. This 50 will get ya goin! and even YOU will be able to see these holes in the paper


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

I was always told to ladder test at 3-400 yards to iron out vertical stringing. Especially with the heavier faster rounds.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

sylvan said:


> Charlie
> I'm not feelin' the love ......
> 
> call me sometime for some trigger time. This 50 will get ya goin! and even YOU will be able to see these holes in the paper


You guys go shoot 50's you better send out an invite.


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

bearintex said:


> I was always told to ladder test at 3-400 yards to iron out vertical stringing. Especially with the heavier faster rounds.


It is true that a 3-400 yd ladder test gives you more info. At 1000 yds, every 25 fps bullet speed difference at the muzzle equates to 2 inches vertical stringing. 
Unfortunately, "ladder test" in my mind has many methods based upon my objectives. A 100 yd benchrest shooter doesn't care what the bullet does 400 yds out, only at 100. Example: flat based bullets vs VLD's. An F class (or distance) shooter needs additional info, including harmonics.

If it was all about saving money and time (and smarter) I would have set up the chronograph at a 3-400 yd range as well. Silly me - I didn't imagine it would shoot that well and I was just playing. I am NEVER lucky enough to hit the right recipe in 10 shots with any rifle.

Texas City Range only has 100 yds and I simply wanted to shoot so....

If any of you guys want to shoot one of these send me a pm and I will try to contact you when I go. I am still fireforming brass with military ball ammo and could use the help


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

That is AWESOME!!!! Congrats!!!

I'm no sniper, but I have a question about the "seasoning" - and I mean on a smaller caliber like my deer rifle (7mm-08). So it is stressed to clean your barrel every year with the brushes, followed by bore cleaner, and then bore cleaner fully removed. Then light oiled for storage for the off-season. If you "season" a barrel with copper, why are you then supposed to remove the copper?

To add to this, My dad had a custom built Sako 300 H&H mag that I got once he said "to h**l with this recoil." I then shot it for several years, and I sold it a couple years ago to buy my "rifle of a lifetime." That gun only had bore cleaner and oil ran through it every other year or every 3rd year for over 40 years! No brush scrubbing whatsoever. When I went to sell it, there was so much copper deposit in it the new owner thought it was rust. We had to go to a gunsmith so he could verify it was not rust..... So tell me, Is cleaning with a brush mandatory, or are you removing the "seasoning" if you do so.

Sorry for the hijack, but this big dummy needed to ask..


Addition: I said copper but I may have meant brass... LOL

Thanks,
T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

Here's a great link with multiple cleaning techniques....take it with a grain of salt because everybody has their own method...and there are about 30 of them on this link
http://www.accurateshooter.com/techn...eaning-debate/

I use this technique on everything from a .22LR to a .340 WBY

I treat my guns differently when it comes to cleaning.
My custom rifles don't generally need a brush since the barrels are honed and have no imperfections. I only clean them when I see groups start to open up......100 rounds or so....depends on the gun.
My factory rifles usually need brushes due to more fouling because of tooling marks on the barrel.....but I don't shoot them much anymore.
AR-15 gets the gauntlet thrown at it because I abuse it.
I use Nylon brushes on everything and I do exit the barrel/muzzle break on every gun I own....custom rifles included. I am very careful when I pull the brush/jag back through and have custom bore guides for all guns.


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

"Cleaning techniques" can start an argument on this thread :rotfl:

I break-in (season) every rifle I own. It's really just getting out the tooling marks of the barrel manufacturing process. Shoot/clean/shoot/clean/shoot/clean .. at least a dozen plus times. It makes actual bore CLEANING faster. Most target rifles have a limit on the number of rounds that can be fired before fouling and accuracy loss. I don't want that to happen during a match. 

With a factory rifle and ammo, you might not be able to tell that fouling is causing accuracy loss because the gun was not built for that kind of accuracy in the first place .... What difference does a half inch at 100 yds make in a 270 hunting rifle?

Unfortunately, (or fortunately) most of mine are custom -barrel, loads, trigger etc and I want the best accuracy I can get out of them. That's my fun and what they are made for. I'm trying to shoot all the bullets in the same hole.

I have a friend that has NEVER cleaned the bore on a 20 year old hunting rifle and he makes 300 yard shots every year.
It boils down to how you were trained and what are you doing with it.
.... kinda like women- they're all different!


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks so much texastkikker and sylvan! So, past letting a barrel rust, a run-through with bore cleaner,then bore cleaner removed until a pad is dry, and a light oiling, followed up by a sight-in before every hunting season, I think I'm good!! I appreciate the knowledge..

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

bingo......I agree about starting a war with cleaning techniques......
proof is in the butter. I have a custom .270 WBY that is darn near a one hole'r with Factory 140 AccuBond......last January it shot a 2" group......cleaned it up and she shot lights out this past summer again.


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

tpool said:


> Thanks so much texastkikker and sylvan! So, past letting a barrel rust, a run-through with bore cleaner,then bore cleaner removed until a pad is dry, and a light oiling, followed up by a sight-in before every hunting season, I think I'm good!! I appreciate the knowledge..
> 
> T-BONE
> (tpool)


Glad to "help" 

FYI - I have a 17 Remington that shoots unbelievably good for about a dozen rounds. The next dozen is about 1" at 100. At about 30 rounds it shoots only a 3" group at 100 yds. A bore scope down the barrel looks like it was PAINTED with copper and it takes at least an hour to clean it out. It's as bad as any gun I have owned fouling. BUT, you can light matches with it if it's clean. It's a love/hate relationship.

I can shoot 100 rounds through my 300 RUM without cleaning and it's still a half minute rifle.

again.... they are all different but your procedure is is fine for a hunting rifle IMHO


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

I have been invited to an annual long range doe and hog hunt this weekend. Since the 50 seems to be a good shooter I have decided to take it... just printed a ballistic program from the chronograph data I got last Saturday.

750 grains of projectile and 14500 ft/lbs of energy - I might be a bit overgunned

Should be interesting. I do not plan on taking center mass shots.


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*Question*

How did the Deer Hunt go?

I have a Beowulf and would love to trade a few trigger squeezes with you sometime....Never shot a 50 BMG. AKA The real 50 :smile:


----------

